# Mucus plug after ovulation?



## Haleytivet

Ok strange question for y'all but have any of you heard of passing a mucus Plug after ovulation? The last two months I have had what I though was just LARGE ewcm, but after seeing what a mucus plug looks like I am thinking that is what it has been. I read that a small percentage of women pass a mucus plug after ovulation when the cervix closes. So am I starting to BD at the wrong time? Maybe I am missing the whole fertile window all together. The last two months I've had this plug/mucus the day after I had a positive OPK. So when I thought I was most fertile maybe I really wasn't and the window had already passed! Maybe I am ovulating earlier than the lh surge??

Thoughts???


----------



## lisap2008

Mucus plug is similar to the barrier mucus your body produces when its not fertile to keep sperm from entering the uterus when your not fertile. but a true mucus plus only forms in the early weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Zeri

It's probably just gelled up ewcm? Maybe you've been having a lot of it and it kind of gelled up in the cervical opening and then got pushed out somehow. ?? That's the only thing I can think of. I don't know how it would affect ttc... if you're having ewcm that's a very fertile sign. The sperm can probably still penetrate the pluggy ewcm. You're definitley BDing at the right time - around the time of your positive opk.


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks for the info! I think at this point I am trying to find any reason that could be preventing me from getting pregnant. My husband has finally banned me from googling anything related to ttc :) probably for the better!


----------



## Soili

You should ideally start BD'ing before you get positive OPK. It might take sperm up to 2-3 days to travel all the way to the fallopian tubes and get ready to attack the egg. Also, you probably don't drink enough around ovulation, trying to get concentrated urine for testing. That might result in EWCM to be thicker and looking like plug when it comes out. It will be more sperm-friendly if it's more liquid. Try, for example, testing before lunch, but then - drink a lot of water! You probably won't have the plug thing then.


----------

